
Cryptostat.us – Easy monitoring of your cryptocurrencies portfolio growth - kirill_shevch
https://medium.com/@cryptostatus/announcing-cryptostatus-3f01661a9135
======
kirill_shevch
After buying even small amount of cryptocurrency people are faced with the
problem of tracking current prices, which leads to a daily loss of time. To
solve this problem, we are working on a service cryptostat.us that will notify
you of the growth of your investment relative to what price you bought crypto
and the percentage of growth you expect.

